# Form I-130



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, I am an American married to a British citizen and we live in Britain. We are looking to relocate to the US. Just when I think I have this entire visa process figured out I really start to doubt myself, so I have a few questions!

1. I've sent the form I-130 to the Chicago Lockbox facility along with the form G-1145. I have searched high and low on the internet and can't really seem to find an answer: how long does it typically take to receive notification that they have received/accepted my I-130?

2. I lived in the UK for all of 2012, however I am starting to think I should have still filed a tax return, is this correct? and will this affect my application?

3. As we both live and earn in the UK we currently do not have an income in the US or a residence. My parent's are planning on sponsoring my husband as I'm sure they make the required amount but when do you have to send the sponsorship (affidavit of support?) document in? With the I-130 I put my parent's address as our intended location to reside but did not give any information as to who owns it as it was never asked.

I think #3 is my big question. I just assumed the I-130 is to establish that I am in fact a US residence and I'm eligible to apply for my husband and once we are approved to apply I would send in more documents as the I-130 didn't ask for much documentation in comparison to my UK spousal visa!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

The I-130 is only a Petition for an Alien Relative. This is only the first step of an application process. Did you also file an I-485 at the same time? You can go to the uscis website and put your receipt number into the case status box. It will give you the status of your case.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Your spouse is outside the US so you cannot file the I-485 yet.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Filing I-130/I-360 | Embassy of the United States

follow the correct path


----------



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> Filing I-130/I-360 | Embassy of the United States
> 
> follow the correct path


Wow thank you for that link. I spent weeks researching this before we sent the application away and I never came across that. I now realise we could have applied through the London office and I didn't organise my documents properly and I signed my husbands 325 form so I worry we will get rejected and have to send it all back in again!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

You can file your I-130 through the Chicago lockbox also. It will still be processed. As for the G-325A form there is no place for a signature. It is only a printed name and A number that is required. As long as you completed the necessary forms it should be fine. The USCIS will send you a letter if they need additional information, and give you a deadline to submit it. The downside is it will add more time to your waiting period, but much better than starting from the beginning.


Alternatively, U.S. citizens resident in the United Kingdom also have the option of filing their I-130 petition directly with the Chicago Lock Box


----------



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone know how long does it typically take to receive notification that they have received/accepted my I-130 if I sent in the electronic notification form?


----------

